# Sudwala Spacebank



## cedars (Feb 1, 2013)

After several months of trying I have managed to pay my 2014 levy and my visa has been charged.  Tajrish advised that she spacebanked my week with rci but it has not showed up yet.  Anyone who has deposited notice that it may take several days before it is in rci account????  I miss Niky!  Thanks,MaryAnn


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, I noticed it took some time for my deposits to show up.  I sent a reminder or two to Tajrish.  I'm not sure how long it took, but definitely longer than when Niky was onboard.  

I'd recommend another follow-up after a week if they're still not there.


----------



## glenmore (Feb 6, 2013)

I called RCI with a question, and while on the line, asked if they could spacebank my weeks (Tarish had sent me a copy of an email he sent to them asking them to deposit my weeks).  RCI deposited my weeks while I spoke to them on the phone - so that may be an option.


----------



## cedars (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you-RCI stated they could not deposit it-they tried and after a couple more emails of Tajrish-it did show up in my RCI account-it is so much more difficult now that Niky is gone.  MaryAnn


----------

